

Appsumo YC Week: Final Days Bonanza - dtran
https://www.appsumo.com/yc-week-final-days/

======
citricsquid
I'll probably skip this one. I wonder, am I missing something or does appsumo
not link to any of the sites? I can never find any links, I have to search...

~~~
mceachen
Just getting Pager Duty for 6 months for $17 is a good deal, if you need it.
It'd be $72 normally (OK, $60 because they have a 30-day free trial thing).

Yeah, the absence of linkage is lame.

<http://pagerduty.com/>

<http://kb.weebly.com/faq-pro.html>

<http://crowdbooster.com/>

<http://www.co2stats.com/>

~~~
alexsolo
It's not clear from the promo description, but it's actually the Small plan
that's included in the PagerDuty deal ($24/month).

EDIT: The description was updated, it's clear now. :)

